# Any English majors out there?



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I want to know what you plan on doing when you graduate. I have already graduated with an English degree but can't do anything. I didn't get good enough grades to qualify for graduate school. I don't know anything about computers and they frustrate me to no end. I have absolutely no qualifications to do anything. I've never had anything published before and haven't done any kind of editing work. I've never worked on a school paper before. 

If you are an English major please tell me what you plan on doing after college? There seems to be nothing I'm qualified to do except sit around all day and do nothing.

My dad tells me to just go into some random company and ask for a job. Yeah right! Maybe 30 years ago you could do that but not now. If you don't know like four programming languages or are very outgoing you won't get a job anywhere.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I was an English major, and went into law school. Have you considered going into teaching? At least in California, I think a substitute teaching credential is fairly easy to get, and if you take classes to get the necessary training you can probably go into fulltime teaching at an elementary or high school.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I need more ideas than just teaching. That's what everyone thought I was going to do when I told them I was an English major. What I would really like to do is teach history but since I flunked a couple history classes in college I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

ace_of_diamonds said:


> I need more ideas than just teaching. That's what everyone thought I was going to do when I told them I was an English major. What I would really like to do is teach history but since I flunked a couple history classes in college I doubt that will ever happen.


Have you investigated to see what possibilities there actually are? I mean, I don't see you teaching history at graduate level, but if you'd like to teach history in the 5th grade or higher that might well be doable if you get the proper certification. And I don't mean just history. Like I said, to start you might try getting a substitute teaching credential and teaching at a more general level.

But if that doesn't float your boat, you might have to consider going into a vocational school to pick up a trade, applying to the post office or something, or applying to graduate school anyway and seek to go at it in a new specialty. Talk to your career counselor at your old college. Though you're now graduated, I'm sure they'd be willing to help.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I tried talking to a career counselor when I was in college and she didn't help me one bit in fact she made me feel like I do now, like I'm never going to find a job and I'm just gonna be living with my dad the rest of my life. She told me I had to have an internship to work at any company in any field and since I always had trouble in school and I'm really shy I never had any jobs or internships while I was in college. 

I was going to become a technical writer. But I just started trying to do some Microsoft Word tutorials and I get so confused. How am I supposed to become an expert in this stuff if I can't even get past the first tutorial? I'm taking an online technical writing class starting on Feb. 15 but now I don't think I even want to do that anymore. 

My dad wants me to "work for a big company" which pisses me off cause then I could just do freelance work. Editing and writing maybe. But since I have to work for a big f-ing company that's out of the picture too.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I'd stick with the technical writing course. I'm not too familiar with the technical writing business, but I'd look around and see if you can find a spot volunteering at one of their offices. Even if it's just making copies or fetching coffee for the guys there. Something to get on your resume. You can look around online, check the local newspaper, or simply straightup call and ask some of them whether they'd be willing to let you intern or volunteer there.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

that would all be very easy to do if I wasn't so shy :afr


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

ace_of_diamonds said:


> that would all be very easy to do if I wasn't so shy


I understand. I'm just saying that if you want to avoid living with your dad the rest of your life you're going to have to gulp down some of those fears and get yourself out there. It's hard, that's why this board exists, but I'd urge you to try. At the very least, stick to that online tech writing course and keep your eye out for volunteer opportunities.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Most of the guys who work at the computer game magazines have English degrees.... That would be a pretty sweet job. They just sit around all day and play LAN games and then right a few reviews.... :lol


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

which computer game magazines would those be, RX2000?? I think you have to be really into video games to work there and I'm not hardcore enough, though I guess I could try to make myself play video games all day and all night.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Pretty much all the computer games magazines.....

The reason I brought it up is because I used to subscribe to Computer Gaming World, and Jeff Green had an article in there like a year ago where he talked about what kind of degree you would need if you wanted to do his job. I remember him saying that like everyone of the staffers there had an English degree.


----------



## moviegrrl (Jan 12, 2006)

I am a recovering English major :b I plan on finishing my degree sometime this year, though. With the credits I did have, I tried teaching (feh) but now I'm writing, which is what I hope to make a living at, but haha yeah right. 

I'm currently practicing saying, "Would you like a hot apple pie with that, sir?" in the mirror.

Anyhow, English majors can do a lot with their degree. Pre-law, insurance, various corporate things. As long as you have a degree of some sort you're qualified for a lot of business jobs.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

moviegrrl, I could be a writer, in fact that would be really cool. I would like to write science fiction novels about space, time travel, alternative histories and then I would also like to write historical novels as well that are set in San Diego, my hometown during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. I belong to the San Diego historical society so maybe I could do volunteer work for them. 

But before I do all that I have to have a job to hold me over. I wont' be able to stand living with my dad very much longer. However, I need money to be able to move out. Maybe I could just keep working on trying to become a tech writer. :stu


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Another option is to take classes at a community college to get more marketable skills. There are a lot of people in classes I've had in the past that have an English degree but had a difficult time getting a job with it, they ended up working at Borders or Barnes and Noble or something. So they go back to school to do something more practical.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I've already worked at Barnes and Noble. Did it for two years and won't do it again. :lol I told myself I would never sell another Readers Advantage card in my life. :lol


----------



## nomad10101 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey, I hear you. I actually am a computer major, and I'm so anxious aeound people! I know the only way to get better is to get out there, and my major happens to be centered around probably one of the most reclusive professions. I don't want to get a job then be thrown in a basement to code all day. I may end up a rich hermit, but a hermit nonetheless... Though I doubt shy-guys get rich in business. It takes charisma!

Did you take any career developement classes? There are plenty of websites like wetfeet.com, monster.com, even the occupationaloutlookhandbook (http://www.bls.gov/oco/). Find a specific aspect of the field that really interests you, hone your skills, then find the right job. The last website I listed is good for research...

As for anxiety -- the pervading topic -- humph! It's hard and it sucks! For me, I think the best support would be a girlfriend... but I have little luck and expience in that department... Anyhow, good luck and hang in there! Don't be discouraged!


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I was chatting on AIM a few days ago with a guy I used to go to school with.

Turns out he graduated a few yrs ago with an English degree. He taught English in middle school for a couple of yrs, but now he's in Prague (Czech Republic) teaching English.

So you could probably go abroad somewhere and teach. Thats actually what I'd recommend. You can learn more stuff about life in another country than you ever can in the States. :b


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> I was chatting on AIM a few days ago with a guy I used to go to school with.
> 
> Turns out he graduated a few yrs ago with an English degree. He taught English in middle school for a couple of yrs, but now he's in Prague (Czech Republic) teaching English.
> 
> So you could probably go abroad somewhere and teach. Thats actually what I'd recommend. You can learn more stuff about life in another country than you ever can in the States. :b


Wouldn't you have to know the country's language first, though?


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Argo said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I was chatting on AIM a few days ago with a guy I used to go to school with.
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

RX2000 said:


> Wouldn't you have to know the country's language first, though?
> 
> Nope.


I guess I'm confused. Is he tutoring them in the English language, or just instructing advanced students in English literature?


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

He's teaching English.

Its really better if your teacher doesnt know your language.

For example, as an American teaching English, it would force the students to speak to you only in English. This is the best way to learn a foreign language; by immersion.

Actually when I first started teaching English in Mexico pretty much all I could say in Spanish was Hola and Adios. :lol That didnt matter though, because they need to hear and speak only English, from the very beginning.

Even after I learned Spanish, the rule was always no Spanish in the classroom. My personal rule was no Spanish anywhere in the school. Even after becoming friends with the students, I rarely spoke with them in Spanish. Its better for them if they have someone that forces them to speak English.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

RX2000 said:


> He's teaching English.
> 
> Its really better if your teacher doesnt know your language.


I have to agree with this one. Most of my Spanish teachers in college spoke little English and it actually made them better Spanish teachers. It forced us to speak Spanish around them. However, I wouldn't advise going in completly cold on the other language. I would want to know at least a little bit, especially if teaching an intro. class :lol


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

kikachuck said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > He's teaching English.
> ...


Well in the private school where I taught, for like the first week or 2 they were watching videos and learning the very very basic stuff (verb to be, etc) in Spanish. But after that it was all English.


----------

